# Sealing a driveway to prevent tire marks



## Austinite

Hey folks, so my driveway is concrete and the HOA does not allow for much else. Problem is tire marks. I'm tired of power washing the driveway. My questions is, do you think a sealer will prevent tire marks and are there any disadvantages to sealing it? A neighbor said not to because it will become very slippery. But I think I can mix sand with the sealer to overcome that. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

You can spray a concrete sealer. It's a thin coat and I haven't noticed any difference in grip. It does reduce the tire marks and dirt but I found the best way it not to turn in the driveway. Drive straight in and don't rotate the wheel. If you need to steer, do it slowly while the car is moving so the tire doesn't turn in one spot. I see on the left, the dark spots are the tires being rotated in one spot. Best to back in from the street at an angle and as you get closer to the house, slowly steer to the right to bring the front over but keep the car moving while making this maneuver. For the right side, back in and do your best to straighten the car in the street. Steer on the asphalt so it's straight before the steering tires are on the concrete. But yes, spray a concrete sealer. It's not a thick coating and it is clear. Different product than what people put down in their garage which is usually poured.


----------



## Austinite

thanks for the reply! I will look into a sealer.

yeah the tire rotating certainly does not help. But its tough with that angle at the 3rd car garage. Only place to put my truck to get the other car out. Hate leaving one car on the street. Thanks again!


----------

